# Car ride



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I have another question. I'm a college student, and Summer break is coming up. I live a couple hours from home, and I'm nervous about taking my fish (two of them) on a car ride. Can anyone tell me how to transport them? I especially want to know if I should have them in their tanks, or in some other kind of containers.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I would bag them separately to transport them. That's how fish often come home from a pet store. I'm not sure how you deal with temperature for that amount of time. Keeping the bags in the dark during the move may also help keep the stress down for them.

I'm sure some of our more experience fish experts here will have more ideas. Good luck!


----------



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

I moved from Minnesota to Indiana and I put my Betta, Alfred (O. Dalmation V) in a small plastic container, with a few air holes in the lid, then wrapped it in a dishtowel to keep it dark and warm, but left the top uncovered so that air could get in. He had no problem the whole 15+ hour drive.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Considering you have two fish, this is what I suggest, from experience:

If your ride will be warm (warm enough for you to not have a coat on the ride/no ac/outside isnt too cold):
Put your boys in baggies. Yes, baggies, I know they came in cups, but those cups have lids, which have holes, which means....Water all over you if theres a bump! Haha.
Do not feed your fish the night before or morning of the car trip. Make sure their water has been cleaned recently before the trip, but not the same day. You want them in water theyre used to, but water that is clean. Bag them in said water. Leave at least a few inches of water so the top of the bag doesnt collapse in and eliminate their breathing surface. Dont breathe into the bag!

Take a showbox (any kind of box, really) and line it with a dark shirt (preferrably) or towel. Newspaper works fine and so does papertowels. You want this box to be soft and dark.

Are you driving? If you are, put the boys inside. Make sure they have enough surface area to breathe from in the baggie. Open it if you can once or twice during the drive, if you want.

place between the two baggies a paper towel, so they cant see eachother in the event there is enough light. Dont want added stress!

Place them somewhere warm and secure. You dont want them being flung from a fast stop!

If you arent driving, do the same thing, but check up on them more frequently. Also, since you have free hands, occasionally take one fish out (if its cold) and place their baggie in your lap. Its the warmest spot you've got,and it'll be a nice warm up for them if its chilly in the car.

I've had to do this like a million times, its no fun!


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I'll probably be driving, but my Mom is going to be there too.
One more question, what size bag should I get? They both came in plastic containers, so I'll have to get bags special for the trip.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you can, ask your local walmart or petstore for those fish bags they give you when you buy a fish. Mine gave me one when I asked  You can also used double bagged ziplocks, etc. Just make sure its sandwhich sized or bigger. The ones from stores (if theyll give you two) are best, though!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

I'm a college student too. I don't usually bag my fish for travel; I use Critter Keepers. They have holes in them so splashing can be an issue, but the fish usually seem a lot happier when they're not in a shallow little bag. I drive a bit more slowly and carefully when my fish are in the car with me, and I don't usually have problems with water escaping onto my LOVELY '98 Intrigue's seats.

Don't forget to buckle up your fishies!


----------



## betta325 (May 4, 2010)

I have had to transport mine back in forth for three years now. I put mine large zip lock blags with the zip lock portion cut off and closed it up with a twist tie. I then put the two bags in a small box with a towel to try and keep them stable. I have pictures if you would like to see them.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

They dont mind the bags, trust me...The "larger space" actually gives them more room to be tossed around.
Im not discouraging this, however- I do not recommend. (And yes, from experience...)


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are driving through extreme temperatures, or the car gets really hot (sun in the windows) or really cold (blasting AC) a small styrofoam "ice chest" will help keep them at a stable temp. No! I am not suggesting putting ice in it.

If you don't want to buy one your local vetrinarian may have some. I used to work for a vet and we got our vaccines shipped to us in small styrofoam boxes inside cardboard boxes. About a foot or so cubed.

A picnic cooler or any insulated bag or box will do the same.

I don't know that you would need this for regular driving, so don't rush out and spend a lot of money on it. Just a helpful tip for those rides in the dead of winter or the heat of summer.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> They dont mind the bags, trust me...The "larger space" actually gives them more room to be tossed around.
> Im not discouraging this, however- I do not recommend. (And yes, from experience...)


Personal experience too. Not with bettas, though. I was 5, my family was moving from New Jersey to North Carolina, and my dad drove on his own with all the pets (we had a dog and about 30 school fish), and he lowered the water level in the tank and drove with the fish in there. 

When we got to the hotel (it was a pet-friendly hotel) in the new town, my dad uncovered a guppy that had been crushed under the gravel.  That was the last time we drove with that many fish, though.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

gmd1800 said:


> Personal experience too. Not with bettas, though. I was 5, my family was moving from New Jersey to North Carolina, and my dad drove on his own with all the pets (we had a dog and about 30 school fish), and he lowered the water level in the tank and drove with the fish in there.
> 
> When we got to the hotel (it was a pet-friendly hotel) in the new town, my dad uncovered a guppy that had been crushed under the gravel.  That was the last time we drove with that many fish, though.


Oh no, I would NEVER leave gravel or ornaments in while traveling with the fish... that would be rough!


----------

